# Megasquirt on VR6



## JRaptor2000 (Mar 9, 2004)

I posted this in the 12v tech forum but they said to post here...so this is what I posted...

I've been looking around for affordable engine management and have come across megasquirt several times. Only thing is it looks like only 4 cyl. guys are using it. I searched and read that some people have done it but for fuel only. 
First off. My Rado is an OBD1 Dizzy motor. 
What can I do and does anyone know how to set it up? This would increase performance more than the GIAC chip correct since I would be able to fine tune it for my car?
thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## patatron (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: Megasquirt on VR6 (JRaptor2000)*

I think things get a lot easier for you because of it being distributor, the only downside I have heard of it that you have to make your 1 window dizzy into a 6 window. I have heard of people doing this with a dremmel, could be very tedious! Past that, I don't think there are any other major hurdles to jump, but I am just going by what I have read, as I have been considering going MS on my VR6 turbo bunny. I love megasquirt from my 4 cyl. experiences though!


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Megasquirt on VR6 (patatron)*

I don't see why a V3 board running the stock VR sensor wouldn't work well either. Pretty sure you can set it up for a single spark output just like the stock system.


----------



## JRaptor2000 (Mar 9, 2004)

what is the "stock VR sensor"? 
i'm all go for this, just the install instructions seem kinda vague on their site.


----------



## patatron (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: (JRaptor2000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JRaptor2000* »_what is the "stock VR sensor"? 
i'm all go for this, just the install instructions seem kinda vague on their site.

He is refering to the crank trigger sensor, and that is also an option. i havent played with it yet, but I believe many have.


----------



## JRaptor2000 (Mar 9, 2004)

isn't the crank trigger sensor what the computer reads off of for measuring the RPM's the engine is rotating at? 
reads off the big gear bolted to the crank inside the engine?


----------



## patatron (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: (JRaptor2000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JRaptor2000* »_isn't the crank trigger sensor what the computer reads off of for measuring the RPM's the engine is rotating at? 
reads off the big gear bolted to the crank inside the engine?

Yes, the factory VR6 management uses this as the trigger for the spark and fuel systems.


----------



## Looker (Jul 26, 2005)

And MS is also able to use it for spark, thats the VR trigger and I believe it's a 60-2 wheel (60 teeth and missing 2 where the mark for TDC is)


----------



## Ess Three (Jun 27, 2001)

*Re: (Looker)*

I've been wondering about this too...
If MS will use the crank sensor only, surely it doesn't matter if the engine is a coilpack or distributor type, does it?
I have a coilpack 2.9 ABV and want to run SEM...but nobody over here seems to have much experience with MS on VR6s.
Can it be done?


----------



## Looker (Jul 26, 2005)

Well I don't see why not, There are a few guys on msefi dot com that are running VR6's with MS but MS can use either VR triggered ignition or hall sender, there are other options as well but those are the main 2 that apply to VW's that I remember, also they can run coils although I am not sure the status of Coil On Plug stuff but I am pretty sure you can for a 4, I dunno why it would be much different than a 6 you would just run 2 sets of coils? I know MS-II supports the ford EDIS ignition setup which I believe is crank triggered and coil fired so that might also be an option


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (Looker)*

EDIS is suported by Megasquirt and Spark EXTRA. EDIS also uses a 36-1 wheel EXTRA will also support Coil on Plug and it could do a stock coilpack too, just with that or coil on plug 2 extra ignition drivers need to be added. If you run a dizzy you need a 6 window dizzy which you will have to custom make.


----------



## Ess Three (Jun 27, 2001)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

sorry if I'm sounding a bit thick...but:

_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_EDIS is suported by Megasquirt and Spark EXTRA. EDIS also uses a 36-1 wheel EXTRA will also support Coil on Plug and it could do a stock coilpack too, just with that or coil on plug 2 extra ignition drivers need to be added. 

Am I reading this right?
To run a std coilpack, you'd need to treat it as 3 individual wasted spark pairs?
Hence the need for 2 additional ignition drivers?
Would you still pick up off the crank sensor only?

Again, sorry if these questions seems daft...I'd kinda given up on getting the coilpack VR6 running with MS as I thought it was going to be a non-starter!
does the standard VR6 coilpack run in 'wasted spark' mode...or are there 6 individul inputs, triggering one output each?
Thanks,
Glen.


----------



## JRaptor2000 (Mar 9, 2004)

and a 6 window dizzy is?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (Ess Three)*

it will still read off the 60-2 wheel. majic has wired this up and here are his diagrams. you need to add 2 more ignition drivers cause a v 3.0 has one built in.







. Cdndub is also working on a simular setup.
a six window dizzy would have the be custom made. your dizzy is a one window.


----------



## Ess Three (Jun 27, 2001)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

Superb!
Thanks for the diagram...it's much clearer now...
This must mean the VR6 standard coilpack is more-or-less 3 twin coils in one, then?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (Ess Three)*

i think not positive that it has an ignition amplifer in it (hence the power and ground going to it). the other 3 are signal wires from the ECU. it may actually not need the ignition drivers on the MS.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

I think the diagram above was for MS non powered ignition to the full stock coilpack. If you do the drivers in the MS you don't need the amplifier section at all.


----------



## HisMajesty (Sep 4, 2000)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*

I hope this isnt an ignorrant post, I've been reading what I can find, but I have a question.
Can a version 2.2 MS board control the spark through the stock VR sensor (crank angle sensor)? Do you need to get that extra board (dont remember the name)? Or do you *have* to run the version 3 MS board?
I think I may know the answers already after reading on this link: http://megasquirt.sourceforge.....html , but I just would like to know for sure because I already have an unassembled version 2.2 kit that I was going to use on my 240sx about 8 months ago. I had to sell the car, but would like to use the kit I already have if possible.
My VR6 is also an OBDI with distributor.
Thanks for any help! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JRaptor2000 (Mar 9, 2004)

well, not sure about the board versions but everyones been saying we'll need a custom 6 window dizzy in order to control spark.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (JRaptor2000)*

you could use the built in VR sensor with a 2.2 using the Extra code and outputting to a coil. just need to mod it a bit


----------



## HisMajesty (Sep 4, 2000)

*Re: (JRaptor2000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JRaptor2000* »_well, not sure about the board versions but everyones been saying we'll need a custom 6 window dizzy in order to control spark.

From what I understand we could use either a 6 window dist., or the stock crank angle sensor (VR Sensor) and stock 60-2 wheel, or an entire EDIS 6 setup. Using any one of those 3 should work to control ignition. Someone, please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## HisMajesty (Sep 4, 2000)

*Re: (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_you could use the built in VR sensor with a 2.2 using the Extra code and outputting to a coil. just need to mod it a bit

Cool, thats what I was thinking, that it is possible with some addons, but if I were to use the version 3 board I might be easier because it already has provisions for reading the VR sensor and for driving a coil.
Just to clear up one other concern, when you say output to a coil, that could still be the stock coil that is then connected to the dist right?
Thanks a lot!


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (HisMajesty)*

if you use a dizzy you need to make a 6 window.


----------



## JRaptor2000 (Mar 9, 2004)

do you know how to make a 6 window?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_if you use a dizzy with the stock hall sender setup for ignition triggering you need to make a 6 window.

Fixed it. You can still you use a distro with the VR sensor, with just the single spark output. To use the distro for a trigger, you need 6 windows.
You'd have to take apart the distro, get the trigger wheel out, and make 6 identically spaced notches similar to the one that's currently in there.


----------



## 95GLS (Dec 16, 2002)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*

Anyone get a coilpack VR6 on megasquirt without using EDIS setup?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (95GLS)*

CdnDub


----------



## 95GLS (Dec 16, 2002)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

Keep this thread going, need_a_vr6 told me that Dave at Fire and Fuel has one running now too on the 60-2 wheel and stock sensor. It'd be great if someone that has done it could come in and expalin how it went...( hint hint dave at F n' F)I think this may be the future for cheaper standalone for the VR.



_Modified by 95GLS at 5:31 PM 2-6-2006_


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (95GLS)*

haha cdndub is dave at F & F some info about it in here http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...ge=27


----------



## 95GLS (Dec 16, 2002)

*Re: (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_haha cdndub is dave at F & F some info about it in here http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...ge=27

Nice nice, sounds like hes having a rough time working the bugs out. I hope he can get a proven method of doing this for us VR ppl out here


----------



## JRaptor2000 (Mar 9, 2004)

alright i'm about to order the megasquirt stuff i need for an obd1 coilpack vr6. just want to make sure i'm getting everything i need...
megasquirt 2 pcb 3.0 assembled
ms wiring harness
lc-1 wideband o2 sensor and controller
is that it? can i use the stock VR coilpack, VR sensor and stuff?



_Modified by JRaptor2000 at 10:06 AM 2-22-2006_


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (EternalXresT)*

any reason you are so set on MS2? not much support for it. might want to consider MSnS extra on a MS1 and can always upgrade to a MS2 later. it is just changing a socketed chip.


----------



## JRaptor2000 (Mar 9, 2004)

ms2 has additional features correct? this is going to be used to control an extremely high hp VR6-T so just figured extra features could help.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (JRaptor2000)*

MSnS extra has alot of the same features too. maybe you want to do a tad more research. you can always go to the MS2 later. all its doing is saving you some money now. the advantage of the extra is the user support. there are not many people using MS2 let alone VW people.


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

can someone briefly explain (in simple terms) what is need to run MS ingnition off of the stock trigger (coilpack)?


----------



## redled_ (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: (EternalXresT)*

Did you get anywhere with this? I'm also building a vrt setup and I can see so many routes to go with different MS versions, edis, etc. I'm sure there's a lot of ways to do it but I'd like to go with a proven route.


----------



## CdnDub (Dec 3, 2002)

*Re: (redled_)*

Cant believe I missed this thread till now.
First off.. the VR6 I've got runs and runs well, I have video on page 5 of this gallery showing so.
http://www.fireandfuel.ca/gall...arage
What you need.
an MSV1 CPU with the latest Extra code 029i, megatune 2.25
A V3 PCB setup for the VR input hooked to the crank signal <a 60-2> wheel
The config file for either motor is basically identical. If you have a dizzy car with the stock coil etc you can basically use an unmodified MS V3 board with the above firmware
To do a coilpack, you need to make some circuitry, the link that was posted above to the MSnSnExtra thread details what i had to do to some extent.
Basically you turn all 3 LED outputs into coil outputs, but they need to be converted from 5volts to 12Volts with stepdown resistors to drive the LED's if you want to keep them <handy for information>.
The only portion i'm still fighting with on the car is the control over the idle motor in the OBD2 throttle body and i had it working with control just not very fine control. I've gone back and have parts coming in tomorrow for a 5V 3amp regulator to handle just the idle motor along with PWM output. This should give me enough resolution to do it all.
The last step is to button it back up and go for a drive. I fixed the clutch on the car yesterday and the owner is picking it up on saturday so i should have a finalized MSQ file out soon.
I'm undecided if i want to sell modified MS ecu's for this purpose or not, but will definitely offer a VEMS system modified for a VR6 as as drop in replacement for motronic.
The MS ECU is more than capable of running a VR6 or a 1.8T or new ABA etc with coilpacks and stock sensors. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Can you give me a call sometime cdndub. Just want to go over a few things


----------



## redled_ (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: (CdnDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CdnDub* »_Cant believe I missed this thread till now.
First off.. the VR6 I've got runs and runs well, I have video on page 5 of this gallery showing so.
http://www.fireandfuel.ca/gall...arage
What you need.
an MSV1 CPU with the latest Extra code 029i, megatune 2.25
A V3 PCB setup for the VR input hooked to the crank signal <a 60-2> wheel
The config file for either motor is basically identical. If you have a dizzy car with the stock coil etc you can basically use an unmodified MS V3 board with the above firmware
To do a coilpack, you need to make some circuitry, the link that was posted above to the MSnSnExtra thread details what i had to do to some extent.
Basically you turn all 3 LED outputs into coil outputs, but they need to be converted from 5volts to 12Volts with stepdown resistors to drive the LED's if you want to keep them <handy for information>.
The only portion i'm still fighting with on the car is the control over the idle motor in the OBD2 throttle body and i had it working with control just not very fine control. I've gone back and have parts coming in tomorrow for a 5V 3amp regulator to handle just the idle motor along with PWM output. This should give me enough resolution to do it all.
The last step is to button it back up and go for a drive. I fixed the clutch on the car yesterday and the owner is picking it up on saturday so i should have a finalized MSQ file out soon.
I'm undecided if i want to sell modified MS ecu's for this purpose or not, but will definitely offer a VEMS system modified for a VR6 as as drop in replacement for motronic.
The MS ECU is more than capable of running a VR6 or a 1.8T or new ABA etc with coilpacks and stock sensors. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Cool. What extra steps would you take to add boost with megasquirt?


----------



## Ike Turner (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: (CdnDub)*

I have an OBDI Dizzy VR which I wanna run ITB's on. Will the Megasquirt setup you spoke about above allow me to do this?


----------



## vw_Brian (Nov 26, 2003)

It seems that many people are missing the fact that MSnS will do alot of the things that v3 will do... like someone posted earlier, the tech suport is just not there for v3, and there arent that many people let alove vw people running it yet... this is not the time to have the "newest and coolest" MS version, unless you have the resources to decipher it all. I will keep you updated on the distro/vr (60-2) setup...thanks for the thread!!


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (vw_Brian)*

i think you might be mistaken the board revisions with the actual software. v 3.0 is updated hardware. MSnS runs on a MS1 chip, can be used on both 2.2 or 3.0. the mods are a tad different although a 3.0 dont need as much. MS2 will also run on both 2.2 and 3.0 but needs some mods for 2.2.


----------



## PunaVr6(Haole) (Sep 8, 2005)

*Re: (Ike Turner)*

I would like to know this too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PunaVr6(Haole) (Sep 8, 2005)

*Re: (PunaVr6(Haole))*

except for coilpack not dist


----------



## idg4ever (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: (PunaVr6(Haole))*

bump


----------



## JRaptor2000 (Mar 9, 2004)

so what exactly do i need to order to make megasquirt run on my obd1 coilpack VR?


----------



## dubsrphat (May 4, 2004)

*Re: (JRaptor2000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JRaptor2000* »_so what exactly do i need to order to make megasquirt run on my obd1 coilpack VR?

Bump I am unclear about weather or not to use a VR sensor or a Hall sensor setup on an OBDI dizzy VR6
And I understand about cutting extra windows in the dizzy but is that only for the Hall sender setup or is that also for the VR sensor?


----------



## JRaptor2000 (Mar 9, 2004)

yea i still need to know exactly what to buy to run megasquirt for up to 35-40 lbs. of boost on my obd1 coilpack VR.


----------



## dubsrphat (May 4, 2004)

*Re: (JRaptor2000)*

I have been snooping around the ms forums and found that MSnSextra has support for the 60 - 2 wheel and VR Sensor. And there is a beta version of the MS II software that has support for the wheel (I guess it is working great) the final version of it is about a month out. It also has knock sensing ignition retard. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
As for the high boost levels... you can order a MAP sensor to replace the one in megasquirt (is compatable) and it is a 4bar sensor.
https://www.shop.protocar.net/...yId=4
there is the link for that


----------



## CdnDub (Dec 3, 2002)

*Re: (dubsrphat)*

Apparently my info was vauge enough that people are still confused
To do MS control of an OBD1 or OBD2 VR6 with distributor or coilpack and not have to cut, modify or otherwise mangle any stock sensors etc you need to start with the following
MSv1 CPU with the MSnSnExtra code running this can be located here
http://megaquirt.sourceforge.net/extra
a megasquirt V 3.0 board to install said processor on
You set the board up for VR input, and VRout-inverted if you are using the extra code
you need to hook the stock VB921 coil driver on the V3 board up to D14 <the first LED> and set that up as a spark output if you are going to use a distributor
If you arent using a distributor you need to modify the 3 LED outputs to go from 0-12V instead of 0-5V logic level signal with low current, easy to do with a few resistors and some time.
THe stock VR6 coilpack seems to want a 0-12V signal not a 0-5.
This isnt an easy setup and should really only be taken on by people comfortable with electronics and not only building but modifying an MS eCu.
As a side note, i've walked away from MS as a product, IT works and it works ok as long as you have the time and skills to modify it.
I'm currently working on a VEMS installation in a 1991 Jetta GTX with a 2001 OBD2 VR6 engine and 02J transmission
We will be offering VEMS ECU "kits" for VR6 motors shortly that will work off both the stock crank and cam position sensors, they will control the injectors sequentially and allow you to run either distributor, the stock waste spark coil pack <3 coils with 2 towers each> , or if you are so inclined you can retrofit and use COP
IT will take the stock knock sensors input, control the factory PWM idle valves or idle motor on an OBD2 engine.
Has built in boost control, auto tuning VE tables for fuel, a built in wideband controller and built in EGT, as well as an LCD display for your dash that shows realtime engine data.
Still working out the pricing but its going to be somewhere around $1200-1400 CAD with a harness and WBo2 sensor depending on which features you want.
This is about double the price of a pre-built MS ecu with harness but once you start adding features you may quickly see that MS isnt such a deal anymore.


----------



## dubsrphat (May 4, 2004)

*Re: (CdnDub)*

@ *CdnDub* 
I have been researching the new software in the MS2 processor and the latest beta software supports a VR sensor with a 60-2 wheel (stock VR6) any input on this?


----------



## idg4ever (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: (dubsrphat)*

BUMP


----------



## CdnDub (Dec 3, 2002)

*Re: (dubsrphat)*

latest code would support VR input but will not have enough coil outputs for your 3 coils.


----------



## dubsrphat (May 4, 2004)

*Re: (CdnDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CdnDub* »_latest code would support VR input but will not have enough coil outputs for your 3 coils.

That is fine, I am using a distributor engine so it will make things easier.
I understand where you are coming from with using different stand alone systems other than MS. I am for some reason hooked on the idea behind it though. I am going to play around a little bit with MS2 and MSnS extra on two different cars with stock VR6's and see the differences that can be made with MS2 as I know you have said it isn't the smoothest setup with MSnS.
Everything that I am reading is saying that MS2 is much much smoother than MSnS. I guess I will find out for myself soon enough.
Thank you for the information


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: (CdnDub)*


----------



## CdnDub (Dec 3, 2002)

*Re: (dubsrphat)*

MS2 does have more resolution <ignition timing and injector> than MS1 you will notice a difference, i know my Suburban idles and revs smoother on MS2 than MS1.


----------



## dubsrphat (May 4, 2004)

*Re: (CdnDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CdnDub* »_MS2 does have more resolution <ignition timing and injector> than MS1 you will notice a difference, i know my Suburban idles and revs smoother on MS2 than MS1.

That is good to hear. How would MS2 compare to VEMS? I see that VEMS uses MegaTune for tunning so it can't be too much different.
Thank you for all of your input on my questions.
_EDIT_ 
I am doing my first install in a week on a friend's OBDI VR6 Supercharged. I plan on taking lots and lots of pics and documenting it well.


_Modified by dubsrphat at 4:50 AM 5-4-2006_


----------



## CdnDub (Dec 3, 2002)

*Re: (dubsrphat)*

Vems has even more resolution than MS2 as well as semi-sequentail or fully sequential fueling.
Semi Sequential offers about 95% of the benefits of full sequential without having to spend months to set it up perfectly for that 1-2% emissions gain.
And yes VEMS currently has a Megatune module that lets you tune with Megatune, not sure if Eric supports it or not he hasnt responded to my emails about it.
However Despite using megatune VEMS is still a large portion more complex for the initial configuration..


----------



## dubsrphat (May 4, 2004)

*Re: (CdnDub)*

Ordered the Parts to start on this today.
MS2 V3 board. 2.5 map sensor
It is going into an OBDI Dizzy VR6 with a Vortec V1 on 15lbs. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: (coraggio)*


----------



## JEttaVR66Spd (Jun 9, 2005)

*Re: (hazw8st)*

I am currently installing a MS2 V3.0 on a OBDI VR6 with a dizzy.
I have it almost finished, all sensors working, except the 60-2 VR Sensor.
I am going to upgrade to the beta V2.54 embedded code that uses wheel decoding and see how it goes. I should have time to test this tomorrow afternoon/evening.
I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## JEttaVR66Spd (Jun 9, 2005)

I got the engine to run, but the idle is very rough. I might have some bad wires/plugs.
Does anyone know of a good place to start with the trigger offset?


----------



## JEttaVR66Spd (Jun 9, 2005)

I got it running now!!
I am using:
V3.0 Mainboard
MS2 Processor
V2.54 Embedded Code
Trigger Wheel Settings for an OBDI VR6 with a Distributor:
Wheel Teeth: 60
Missing Teeth: 2
Skip Teeth: 20
Delay Teeth: 7
Trigger Offset(deg): 30.00
I will have more info later ...


----------



## dubsrphat (May 4, 2004)

*Re: (JEttaVR66Spd)*

use the latest 2.6 something beta code. it is much better than the 2.54 code. I found the trigger offset for a VR6 a while back but I dont remember where I found it. I will have to go look around


----------



## JEttaVR66Spd (Jun 9, 2005)

Took the car for a test drive. (around the block)
Runs smooth, feels great.
Next: Wideband O2, Idle Valve Control, Gauges, Tuning with Wideband O2


----------



## JEttaVR66Spd (Jun 9, 2005)

*Re: (dubsrphat)*

Now that I have the car idling and driving, I am going to focus on completing the hardware install. Then I will go back and tweak the embedded code and settings while Tuning the engine.


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: (JEttaVR66Spd)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## redled_ (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: (hazw8st)*

I decided to run stock management/ C2 chip fow now to speed things along. There are so many reasons why I want MS though, so it's in my future eventually. No point to this really, just letting you know there's interest out there.


----------



## dubsrphat (May 4, 2004)

*Re: (redled_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redled_* »_I decided to run stock management/ C2 chip fow now to speed things along. There are so many reasons why I want MS though, so it's in my future eventually. No point to this really, just letting you know there's interest out there.

C2 does great work for stock managment. They really know thier stuff


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: (dubsrphat)*

Fantastic!


----------



## dubsrphat (May 4, 2004)

*Re: (hazw8st)*

the goodies should be in this week to start on my friend's car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: (dubsrphat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubsrphat* »_the goodies should be in this week to start on my friend's car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I cant wait!!!!! I may accually drive the corrado again before it snows


----------



## dubsrphat (May 4, 2004)

*Re: (Boostedcorrados)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boostedcorrados* »_I cant wait!!!!! I may accually drive the corrado again before it snows









Niether can I, project that is my style... computers and cars in one


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: (dubsrphat)*

I wanna order fast man hurry up!!!! get paid nukka my head will be here not this coming week but next


----------



## dubsrphat (May 4, 2004)

*Re: (Boostedcorrados)*

I get paid about the time your head shows up... then it will be on... oh keep your eyes peeled for a 1.8t motor for sale... I gots plans!


----------



## Dead-Rabbits (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: (JEttaVR66Spd)*

Can you send me your MSQ File ??? I need help to start my distributor VR6 engine...


----------



## Ldub_Mk1Vdub (Nov 22, 2017)

Well since this post is over 10 years old now, how did the MS VR6 turn out? I picked up a 93 Passat vr6 Dizzy I want to put into my Mk1 Rabbit with MS. Got any pics of the finished product?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

